# Wymusić na siłe flagę USE?

## Xywa

Witam,

Mam pewien problem. Po dzisiejszym emerge --sync portage odcięło flagę ffmpeg z programu audacity-2.0.3 . Dzięki temu 'usprawnieniu' nie mogę wgrać pliku z filmem np. .MOV jak to czynłem kilkanaście godzin wcześniej. Probowałe zrobić nawet downgrade do Audacity 2.0.0 i ffmpeg nie ma   :Sad:   Tzn. equery u w ogóle ne pokazuje a emerge -pv pokazuje  w nawiasie (-ffmpeg).

Czy można jakoś wymusić, żeby mimo wszytsko skompilować Audacity z flagą ffmpeg, które przecież kompilowałem kilka dni wczesnie i dało radę (gdy zmieniałem ffmpeg na libav)? Przecież jak zaglądam do ebuilda Audacity to niby wsparcie dla dlagi ffmpeg jest.

Próbowalem # USE="ffmpeg" emerge audacity - ale nie pomogło.

----------

## SlashBeast

Za /var/portage/tree/profiles/base/package.use.mask:

```
# Alexis Ballier <aballier@gentoo.org> (15 Feb 2013)

# Needs a huge patch to build against recent releases of FFmpeg/libav.

# Mask it until upstream fixes it. Bug #417869

media-sound/audacity ffmpeg
```

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Za /var/portage/tree/profiles/base/package.use.mask:
> 
> ```
> # Alexis Ballier <aballier@gentoo.org> (15 Feb 2013)
> 
> ...

 

Aaaaaaa...

To wszytsko wyjaśnia, dzięki za info.

Poradziłem sobie w inny sposób, audio wyciągam w kdenlive i potem już Audacity z nowym libsoxr śmiga.

----------

